# Steering Wheel Audio Controls Not Working



## Auggie (May 16, 2015)

I have a 2007 Nissan Versa and recently the audio and hands free phone buttons on the left side of the steering wheel have become intermittent. Specifically the volume up, Phone select and Source Select Buttons only work if the wheel is turned about 1/4 to the right. The rest of the controls seem to work fine regardless of steering wheel position. At first I thought it may be the controls but now I am leaning toward the Spiral Cable in the Steering Column; part number: 25567-ET025. Has anyone else experienced this? Were you able to fix it?


----------



## Questlove32 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have experienced the SAME EXACT problem with my Quest. Have you had any luck finding out what's causing it?


----------

